# How Popular!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Labs, poodles, dachshunds, goldens, blah blah blah. Yeah, all great breeds. I agree. 

But what about Glen of Imaal terriers? Xoloitzcuintli? Tibetan Mastiff?

What breed would you like to see gain in popularity (something you could find in the newspaper, perhaps?)


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldn't wish popularity on any of my favorites since that usually leads to over-breeding, milling, etc. for those breeds . It already happened to my beloved Cocker Spaniels...there are tons of poorly bred Cockers out there with all sorts of issues.

I love Tamaskan Dogs, Irish Water Spaniels, Russian Toy Terriers, Field Spaniels, and numerous other uncommon/rare breeds . But rareness has kept them healthier than the more "mainstream" dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish popularity on no breed. It does nothing good for them. Unless its a super rare breed but that's the only exception.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So you want mutts?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I TOTALLY and fully agree with Swolek and Emily.....I would NEVER wish popularity on any of my favorite breeds! 

I said nearly the same thing on the AKC post about popularity of different breeds.....I HATE the popularity of some of my breeds, sooo glad they aren't any higher up on "the list"!!:wacko:


Look at what has happened to dauchsunds, GSDs, Goldies, Labs, etc. 



Oh ya.....and no puppy should be bought out of a newspaper.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i agree with the others, i would be more excited if my favorites started to decline in popularity. a day when i don't see great dane puppies advertised in the paper is a good day.

i do like some of the more exotic sighthounds, but i hope they stay uncommon.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Perhaps I am coming off wrong? I am not saying I condone puppy mills and want them to start cranking out tasmaskan dogs left and right. This is hypothetically speaking. Or maybe should have asked your favorite rare breed?

It just irks me when I look in the paper and its the same breeds. Maybe I should stop looking in the paper as these are maybe not the people to acquire dogs from (not that I have), but if I want a Glen of Imaal terrier (which I do!) I dont think I would drive six hours one way to get one or have it flighted over. They are rare


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would never wish popularity on a breed. It almost ruined the collie when the Lassie's came out. We are just getting back to having excellent collies again. I think you mean you would like to have easier access to some of the more rare breeds. I honestly have no problem importing a dog or having it flown to me. Being a naturally rearing breeder makes it difficult to find appropriate stud dog for my girls. My sheltie will be bred to a Canadian male - he will come here and stay for a week while breeding and return home. We are always open to placing puppies a distance away for the right home. I will drive part way to meet the new owner though with proper references that I can have a fellow breeder check on I will ship a pup. I don't think a breeder of a rare breed being a few states away is problematic.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I don't really have any problem flying a dog, importing it, driving far, etc. 

I mean, I drove 4.5 hrs to pick up Murph, stayed overnight in a hotel even lol. I could have found frenchies closer, and there are a few (like...2 or 3) great frenchie breeders in my state, but...yeah. To me it was perfectly normal to drive that far to get a dog, a lot of people thought I was nuts.

I don't think I would really want any breeds to get overly popular, as like others said, it leads to a lot of bad stuff  I've liked a lot of the rarer sighthounds. I lived with some Ibizans and they were great. Don't think they would be a good match for me though.

I lived with a Xolo too and she was by far, one of the most amazing dogs I've ever met in my entire life. The most compassionate, loving, affectionate, human like dog I've ever met. I got to see her again at Westminster after not seeing her for 8 months and when I walked into my friends hotel room, she (the dog) came out of her crate, jumped up, buried her head in me and wrapped her legs around me for a hug, just like she used to do when I lived with her. Most amazing dog. She was from a breeder in OR or WA (always forget which one lol) and she now lives in PA.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Perhaps I am coming off wrong? I am not saying I condone puppy mills and want them to start cranking out tasmaskan dogs left and right. This is hypothetically speaking. Or maybe should have asked your favorite rare breed?It just irks me when I look in the paper and its the same breeds. Maybe I should stop looking in the paper as these are maybe not the people to acquire dogs from (not that I have), but if I want a Glen of Imaal terrier (which I do!) I dont think I would drive six hours one way to get one or have it flighted over. They are rare


If you think about it though those pups that can be found in the newspaper is the facts that 95% of them aren't anywhere close to what their breed standards are, 99% of them don't come from health tested lines and MANY, many of them are from parents who should NEVER have been used as breeding stock let alone to each other. When you are looking for breed you should be looking for the perfect breeder, no mater anything else....so if you are looking for a more rare breed then that might very well include travel, flight, import, etc. (and some times even not with a "rare breed".)

My parents drove 6 hours one way to pick up Jazzmyn....they could have "just as easily" gotten a Min Pin or Pug locally for far less "hassle", time, etc....but my mum knew exactly what she wanted and Jazzy was and is it!!:wink:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will no doubt stick to mixed breeds personally. Sargeant is the best dog ever. I wish I would find something like him again.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd really like a Xolo or a Dalmation. Not rare but not popular. I've maybe seen 4 of each throughout my life.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I will no doubt stick to mixed breeds personally. Sargeant is the best dog ever. I wish I would find something like him again.


Well it's not about breeds, it is about breeders(or "breeders") and those who breed mixed dogs(I have one who I adore) are, sadly, 99.9% of the time even more irresponcable then the ones who breed purebred dogs!!




Sprocket said:


> I'd really like a Xolo or a Dalmation. Not rare but not popular. I've maybe seen 4 of each throughout my life.


Dals have now gone down in popularity....however they HUGELY suffered from it after "101 Dalmatians" thus it still takes a while to find a good breeder, one you agree with who breeds good dogs. They are a breed with all their health issues who are one that can prove what happens when breeds become popular!!:wacko:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am not talking about breeders though. 

Every breed is different. So far, my poodle/dachshund cross (who was not 'BRED' by choice) is still the best dog I have ever had. His temperment, size, coat, everything...is perfect for me. If I passed on him because his owner was not a qualified breeder, I would be missing out. He was free, by the way. His mother has since been fixed. 

I really did not think this thread was going to go into "breeder" talk. 


I totally agree with everyone. Dogs are overbred and suffer from it. We are all on the same page there. Poor, crazy dalmations (and clownfish...thanks alot DISNEY!).


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Well it's not about breeds, it is about breeders(or "breeders") and those who breed mixed dogs(I have one who I adore) are, sadly, 99.9% of the time even more irresponcable then the ones who breed purebred dogs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I wish I could have adopted that girl I posted on facebook. She was so pretty!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I am not talking about breeders though.
> 
> Every breed is different. So far, my poodle/dachshund cross (who was not 'BRED' by choice) is still the best dog I have ever had. His temperment, size, coat, everything...is perfect for me. If I passed on him because his owner was not a qualified breeder, I would be missing out. He was free, by the way. His mother has since been fixed.
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying.....however what I'm saying is that those who breed(if they call themselfs breeders or not) are at fault for over breeding, health issues, etc. 
popularly and newspaper adds are one of the worst things that could ever happen to any dog, puppy, breed, group, type, etc. 



Sprocket said:


> I know. I wish I could have adopted that girl I posted on facebook. She was so pretty!


She was beautiful!!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

OP - don't want to put words in your mouth, so check me if i'm wrong: you're asking which breeds we think are underappreciated? Breeds that are ignored or passed over?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Spoowner: Yes


And I should have never said the word newspaper :doh: Regardless if its the right way to advertise or not, it is a good way to see what is popular in the area. Around here is it a lot of labs, poodles, dachshunds, german shepards, beagles, pit bulls, and probably in most US areas. 

I just wonder why other breeds ARE less popular. What is it about the popular breeds that stands apart. I know it DOES change over time, but some breeds are always in or around the spotlight.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Spoowner: Yes
> 
> 
> And I should have never said the word newspaper :doh: Regardless if its the right way to advertise or not, it is a good way to see what is popular in the area. Around here is it a lot of labs, poodles, dachshunds, german shepards, beagles, pit bulls, and probably in most US areas.
> ...


Because people thinks those breeds are "easy", "family dogs", "low work dogs"...Sad because most of them are sickeningly over weight and/or crazy because they are lacking stimulation.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I just wonder why other breeds ARE less popular. What is it about the popular breeds that stands apart. I know it DOES change over time, but some breeds are always in or around the spotlight.


breeds also gain rapid popularity whenever they show up in pop culture. collies boomed with Lassie, dalmatians with 101 Dalmatians, labs with movies like Air Bud, and often pit bulls and german shepherds because people want a dog they see as being "tough."


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've always been intrigued by Borzoi dogs.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I, too, am of the opinion that popularity is not necessarily a good thing. I hate seeing the newspaper puppies. This is why labs and goldens are the way they are. Everyone and their mom breeds them.

That said, though, for selfish gain, I would love to see xolos become easier to find only for my own sake. I love that they are not a common breed but I also hate how hard it is to find a breeder I like. 

Honestly, though, I would rather deal with having to go through the ridiculously difficult search of a good breeder than have everyone breeding them.

I want a xolo, a portuguese podengo, and some of the rarer sighthounds as well. I love beezers and borzois.

I could have gotten a bluetick from northern California but they were bred by someone who doesn't show OR hunt. Buck's breeder doesn't show but his dogs are total hunting stock who are taken out at least every weekend and sometimes he likes to sneak away and take them during the week. He is active in hunt trials and he has produced dogs who have gone on to do well in the ring. He is in South Carolina. I could have [aid much less to get a dog from California but the better breeder was in South Carolina.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

meggels said:


> I lived with a Xolo too and she was by far, one of the most amazing dogs I've ever met in my entire life. The most compassionate, loving, affectionate, human like dog I've ever met. I got to see her again at Westminster after not seeing her for 8 months and when I walked into my friends hotel room, she (the dog) came out of her crate, jumped up, buried her head in me and wrapped her legs around me for a hug, just like she used to do when I lived with her. Most amazing dog. She was from a breeder in OR or WA (always forget which one lol) and she now lives in PA.


She's from Washington! Hahaha. Gosh, she's gorgeous!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I always forget LOL. Just get one from her  She's well regarded from what I know.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have two labs, so cant help what the critics are thinking which is something I don't worry about. Popular whatever! I like their personalities!
I also have two other dogs Beagle, 1/2 shar pei 1/2 pug and gee for us they are top dog also!

What I also never see on the popular list are St. Bernard's or Bernese Mountain dogs those are huge big can be nice dogs! My hubby likes Bull Dogs and they are not listed as #1! My daughter one of them likes Pomeranians! My son likes Visalas! My other son likes Pit Bulls which will never make the top choice in dogs! My other daughters like all types of dogs! Hmmm where do they get that from haha!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

meggels said:


> I always forget LOL. Just get one from her  She's well regarded from what I know.


I probably will. I love the way Mintsani (sp?) looks. Nick likes the coated xolos though...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I've always been intrigued by Borzoi dogs.


Me too and believe it or not I've seen 3 in the pound over the years. Two were in the Clayton Co AC and one was in a neighboring county, Henry. I was shocked to see them in animal control in my little corner of the world. Two were reclaimed, and the other was never reclaimed and adopted by the person running the AC at the time. None were from the same home.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I've always been intrigued by Borzoi dogs.


Oh-- if you've ever seen the Borzoi move... incredibly graceful. Actually, most sight-hounds are pretty smooth in their movements, aren't they?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I see a few of you are fond of the Xolo as well. They are so cool. On my dream list...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I see a few of you are fond of the Xolo as well. They are so cool. On my dream list...


They are fascinating... 

There is one in my neighborhood. But she's fat. Not a good look for a Xolo... :frown:


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Xolo is also on my list! The bf can't stand hairless...things. I don't care. My tattoo artist has one with a mohawk and it was my first time seeing one. Also saw one walking downtown calgary with its little sweater. I don't know how they would be in -40 weather....brrr


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Chewice, same here. Husband does not care for hairless animals. Me? I would like a hairless household! A xolo, chinese crested, peterbald and a sphynx if I could! I would be that weirdo in town with sweaters on all the animals for the cold winter months. Even the cats


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's a lot of dogs i like, rare and common but i worry about
them becoming popular. i wouldn't buy a dog listed in a newspaper whether it
was from a breeder or private seller.



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Labs, poodles, dachshunds, goldens, blah blah blah. Yeah, all great breeds. I agree.
> 
> But what about Glen of Imaal terriers? Xoloitzcuintli? Tibetan Mastiff?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> They are fascinating...
> 
> There is one in my neighborhood. But she's fat. Not a good look for a Xolo... :frown:


Oh my Lord... A fat xolo... I can only imagine. Yuck...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

a big, fat, naked, black, blob.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I probably will. I love the way Mintsani (sp?) looks. Nick likes the coated xolos though...



The coated one's always look so crazy and different to me. 


Mintsitani is her name, but you can just call her Minnie-Moo. That's what she goes by most of the time lol. 


"Come on Auntie Meg, come get in dis hotel bed and we can snuggle"











Of course, I obliged her. You don't tell a naked beast "no" when they want to cuddle!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I love that picture... Although it makes her look evil.


----------

